

Breaking rumor: Google may stop sending paid search query to sites - Roedou
http://ghergich.com/blog/not-provided-slams-paid-search/

======
Roedou
This would mean that web analytical packages and third party PPC management
tools wouldn't have access to the data about what terms people had searched
for before they click through.

